# uk spouse visa refusal help please



## Feras121 (Jan 24, 2013)

I apply for my wife sopouse visa on 11/2012 and refused because .
* they said no evidence that my wages £18,600 across 
I gave them 6 month pay slip and p60 for 2012 and employment 
Contract and bank statment my wage is £28000 annual 
And it show on the pay slips and p60 I don't understand what proof more they want !!!!
* and they said no original document that I have place to live with her in uk I give landlord contract and water bill and gas bill and tax bill all they proof that I live in 1 bedroom flat and the rent going direct on tha bank statement what more proof they want !!!! Drive me mad are they just want to make more money or what???


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Feras121 said:


> I apply for my wife sopouse visa on 11/2012 and refused because .
> * they said no evidence that my wages £18,600 across
> I gave them 6 month pay slip and p60 for 2012 and employment
> Contract and bank statment my wage is £28000 annual
> ...


It would help if you typed out the exact wording of your refusal letter.

Did you apply under category A or B for your financial requirement? If A, and you only supplied 6 months worth of payslips, did each payslip total over £1550 gross (before deductions?) If you had one that was less than £1550, that's your problem. 

Were the documents you supplied with your application original documents or photocopies?

Again, if you can type out your refusal letter we will be able to help you better.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Enclose letter of employment? Original tenancy agreement and council tax bill or statement?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

*joppa*

hey joppa , i joined this website to seek some help with my spouse visa application...

but i cannot see any option to message you ? private message or any such options...


please send me message on this thread or send a private message 

i have few concerns and i will be really very thankful for your help


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> hey joppa , i joined this website to seek some help with my spouse visa application...
> 
> but i cannot see any option to message you ? private message or any such options...
> 
> ...


Post a new thread with your questions and everyone, Joppa included, will do their best to help you.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

hey leanna , thanks for reply

i cant figure out how to create a new thread? let me ask my questions here to you and joppa...

i was in uk from 2006-2009... and den i came back ... i had a contract on mobile phone which i did not end before coming..

now i am applying for spouse visa ... would that effect my visa application?

i intent to pay it and settle it when i return uk?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> hey leanna , thanks for reply
> 
> i cant figure out how to create a new thread? let me ask my questions here to you and joppa...
> 
> ...


The "Create a New Thread" is on the top left-hand side of the screen on the main page. 

To answer your question, no, I do not believe that the UKBA does any type of financial check regarding unpaid bills (unless they are NHS bills), so I believe you will be okay. 

However, you may find it difficult to get a new mobile contract or other types of contracts (home phone, wireless, etc) as your credit will have been negatively impacted. It will be a good idea to get that unpaid bill sorted ASAP when you return to the UK. Good luck.


----------



## Feras121 (Jan 24, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Enclose letter of employment? Original tenancy agreement and council tax bill or statement?


Hello thank you for reply I don't have the refusal letter send it for my 
lawyer I apply under category b the pay slip they ask for 6 month only !!
My wages on the pay slip weekly pay £500 gross some week £450 and other £550 but never les then £450 gross so my wage was £26000 annual and on the employment contract 48 hours a week 
£10 per hour and evry week I do 55 hour always over time 
I never get money from public funds
If the reason was 6 month pay slip only then they should contact me and I can supply more
But that what they ask for 6 month and employment contact 
And letter from employer 
I just got marred 1 year ago spending all my saving on new flat and wedding 
And they make spend £7000 for traveling to apply for her between 
Visa fee and hotels and fly tickets and now I get back to uk to pay lawyer £2200 +vat
For the appeal !! They knows that I earn over £26k annual they just refuse her for silly reason 
This is unfair


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

I believe when applying under cat B you need to submit full 12 months payslips and bank statements.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Feras121 said:


> Hello thank you for reply I don't have the refusal letter send it for my
> lawyer I apply under category b the pay slip they ask for 6 month only !!
> My wages on the pay slip weekly pay £500 gross some week £450 and other £550 but never les then £450 gross so my wage was £26000 annual and on the employment contract 48 hours a week
> £10 per hour and evry week I do 55 hour always over time
> ...


If you selected Category B, you needed to submit 12 months of payslips, not 6. It says so in the application form. 

Again, if you can get the exact wording from your refusal letter and post it here, we can definitely help you, as of right now, it is not 100% clear why your application was refused.


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

hello Dear
I have to apply FLR m for my wife in 18feb 2013 and i have to show two jobs payslips to fulfill the requirments. now i have to apply with 6 months of both jobs payslips,will that be ok


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mafu_0099 said:


> hello Dear
> I have to apply FLR m for my wife in 18feb 2013 and i have to show two jobs payslips to fulfill the requirments. now i have to apply with 6 months of both jobs payslips,will that be ok


If I remember correctly, if you are using multiple jobs to fulfill the financial requirement, you need to use category B, which requires 12 months of payslips for each job, not 6. 

Check the notes on the UKBA website for each specifications regarding category A vs B. Google UKBA Financial Requirements Annex 1.7 and you will see the document. Good luck.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We've seen one application succeed under Category A with two jobs, but only one is not enough to know whether the UKBA hub that processed this application was following the rules exactly or not.

I'd strongly recommend using Category B and providing 12 months of payslips and statements as we know that should be fine provided £18,600 was earnt in that 12 months.


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

2farapart said:


> We've seen one application succeed under Category A with two jobs, but only one is not enough to know whether the UKBA hub that processed this application was following the rules exactly or not.
> 
> I'd strongly recommend using Category B and providing 12 months of payslips and statements as we know that should be fine provided £18,600 was earnt in that 12 months.


thanks you very much for your advice. I am little bit confused about category B as Annex FM Section FM 1.7 I cant not see what is the requirement for two jobs to fulfill the requirement. can you please give me a hints where they inform us about these.


----------



## axl365 (Jul 24, 2012)

2farapart said:


> We've seen one application succeed under Category A with two jobs


oh my god lets hope i be the second applicant... i applied under cat a with 2 jobs!!!! its too confusing i swear to god!! my lawyer said it will be fine!! can u please write me link of the above applicant! i want to read everything about it .. im still waiting its been 10 weeks now.. any day soon.. any day


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

axl365 said:


> oh my god lets hope i be the second applicant... i applied under cat a with 2 jobs!!!! its too confusing i swear to god!! my lawyer said it will be fine!! can u please write me link of the above applicant! i want to read everything about it .. im still waiting its been 10 weeks now.. any day soon.. any day


This isn't what we recommend, but that doesn't mean you will automatically be declined. Chances are if your ECO requires more information, they will request it. Category B is designed for people with multiple jobs, however that doesn't mean that you cannot use Category A, just means we haven't seen it done often as we recommend using Category B. Chances are if you submitted enough payslips and bank statements and earned enough money on a monthly basis (£1550), you'll be fine.


----------



## axl365 (Jul 24, 2012)

yes i subbmitted bank statements, payslips... accountant stamped letters, employment contracts, council tax bill. gas bill.. acomodation contract. ..etc.. plenty of photos, we been together for 4 years now!.. i did what i can.. this visa has taken some of my life expectancy away from me seriously.. anyone in my position will understand what i mean. :ranger:

so anyone have that link for the person who got approval for cat A 2 jobs?

also leanna they told us we missed undertaking form.. but they didnt really care.. they said its none of our business it may or not result in rejection.. but we are just telling you.. so i angrly call lawyer because she didnt tell me about this .(i had no idea about it) she tells me its not for spouse visas.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

axl365 said:


> yes i subbmitted bank statements, payslips... accountant stamped letters, employment contracts, council tax bill. gas bill.. acomodation contract. ..etc.. plenty of photos, we been together for 4 years now!.. i did what i can.. this visa has taken some of my life expectancy away from me seriously.. anyone in my position will understand what i mean. :ranger:


Look, none of us can say 100% either way, but I imagine with all this documentation, you're probably clear regarding the financial requirement. 

I definitely hear you about the life expectancy bit!



> so anyone have that link for the person who got approval for cat A 2 jobs?


Sorry, I don't have that link handy. Someone else probably will. 



> also leanna they told us we missed undertaking form.. but they didnt really care.. they said its none of our business it may or not result in rejection.. but we are just telling you.. so i angrly call lawyer because she didnt tell me about this .(i had no idea about it) she tells me its not for spouse visas.


This is a new thing we've only seen recently. Looks like generally if the ECO needs it, they will contact you and ask for it. So sit tight and try not to worry too much.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

axl365 said:


> yes i subbmitted bank statements, payslips... accountant stamped letters, employment contracts, council tax bill. gas bill.. acomodation contract. ..etc.. plenty of photos, we been together for 4 years now!.. i did what i can.. this visa has taken some of my life expectancy away from me seriously.. anyone in my position will understand what i mean. :ranger:
> 
> so anyone have that link for the person who got approval for cat A 2 jobs?
> 
> also leanna they told us we missed undertaking form.. but they didnt really care.. they said its none of our business it may or not result in rejection.. but we are just telling you.. so i angrly call lawyer because she didnt tell me about this .(i had no idea about it) she tells me its not for spouse visas.


Don't worry about the sponsorship undertaking form unless UKBA specifically asks for it. It appears that they are occasionally asking for this where both partners are living overseas and intend returning to the UK together, but as this form is not ordinarily required for any of the partner visas, you won't be 'failed' for not providing one with your application (they will simply contact you and ask for the form if they want one).

And the poster who was successful with multiple jobs under Category A was BliBli46 in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-we-got-visas-me-my-children.html#post1012388 This is the ONLY result we have though, so DO please share the outcome of your application too. We need as many confirmed results as we can gather (our suggestions here rely very much on people's individual experiences).


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

Leanna said:


> If I remember correctly, if you are using multiple jobs to fulfill the financial requirement, you need to use category B, which requires 12 months of payslips for each job, not 6.
> 
> Check the notes on the UKBA website for each specifications regarding category A vs B. Google UKBA Financial Requirements Annex 1.7 and you will see the document. Good luck.


Hi Leanna people can apply FLR M with 6months of payslips for multiple jobs. its been proven. one of my client got visa in same category.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mafu_0099 said:


> Hi Leanna people can apply FLR M with 6months of payslips for multiple jobs. its been proven. one of my client got visa in same category.


Yes, and we've seen people who have had their applications refused. Sometimes it's not 100% either way, and generally, for people with multiple jobs we suggest using Category B and supplying 12 months, as it is generally considered a safer route.


----------

